# Quick detailer worth it?



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Just wondering how often you guys use quick detailer spray, I wash my car at least twice a week, never use quick detailer and I give it a polish and a wax every 3 to 4 weeks. I have great beading and the car comes up well when washed but wondering if I should really be using quick detailer after every wash.

Also what do you guys use to clean the nav screen, not dirty just dusty was thinking a glasses cleaning cloth. Also for cleaning the DIS, the car I have is fine at the minute but have had cars in the past where some sort of cleaning fluid has been used and has left smears on the dials which wouldn't come off, really don't want to end up doing this to my TT.

Yeah I know I have a ocd :lol:


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

Quick detailer is great to top up the wax protection. I normally polish my car only once a year as polish is abrasive. A good wax on top then detailer should protect the polished finish.
As for the screen, I use a good micro fibre cloth.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Try Reload, Zaino Z8 or Gyeon wet coat. Then you'll wonder how you never went without it.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

When I had my TT with it been a black car, if you weren't quick enough drying it, it would leave water marks, quick detailer can be used to remove these while adding an extra layer of protection to your current wax/sealant. Thus longer lasting protection. You can dilute quick detailer, depending on the use, for example claying or using it neat as a top up, or diluted for a quick wipe over to remove dust etc

For cleaning all the hard to get places and fiddly buttons I have been using this gum type stuff off eBay and it moulds round vents and buttons and pulls dust leaving no residue, then just give it a while down with some interior cleaner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks lads will check it out, that gyeon wet coat looks impressive. Agreed the water spots on a black car would drive you round the bend, especially the little bit of water that always seems to get trapped in the door mirrors regardless of how much you dry them and then runs down the door :x Cant believe I never considered a micro fibre for the nav screen 

Cheers all


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

I find Sonax brilliant shine detailer is the best out there - so easy to use and really leaves the car looking slick. Go on YouTube and have a look at it.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

lordlee said:


> I find Sonax brilliant shine detailer is the best out there - so easy to use and really leaves the car looking slick. Go on YouTube and have a look at it.


will do thanks


----------

